# Calls Electronic or hand held



## hunteradam2001 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well just became a member after reading some ofth texton the site, and would like to ask, do you prefer hand held callers or electronis callers. If you prefer the hand held callers, what calls do you find detromental to your success, or if you prefer electronic calls, what set up seems to be the most popular most successful on the market?


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Hand Held, I use the Randy Anderson Hot dog and the Primos Coaxer and the Crit'R Distress


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i use hand-held most of the time. have played with electronic calls a little but prefer the hand calls. you have more control when you want the volume quieter, more control of the pitch, when to be quiet... etc.

for which ones, i use mostly the 'verminator' calls... tweety, psycho tweety, thumper... they are all open reed calls, and you can get a lot of variation of sound if you play with them a little bit, as you can with amost all of the open reed calls. if you are just starting out you may want to try just the closed reed calls. they won't give a lot of variation, but you will get good sounds just by blowing them. they are almost goof-proof.

just pick one and go for it. both electric and hand-helds work. and there are a lot out there.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## hunteradam2001 (Dec 4, 2006)

So witch sounds, or should I ask whitch closed reed calls should I start out with exactly? Rabbit in destress, howlers.....? Is there any real advantage of having the call away from you opposed to having the dogs coming in directly at you, AKA the source of the call? Who makes the best of the closed reed calls out on the market?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Go buy a Sceery AP-3 Jackrabbit in distress they are the best for freezing up in my opinon ( another problem with closed reed calls) Don't worry about the howlers until you have done some research and got out and put some dogs on the ground.

Oh and i like hand held calls better but own both


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like open reeds. I usually use two different distresses and two different howlers. My favorite distresses include ones from the Crit R Call and Verminator lines and my howlers I like the Crit R Call line, my Red Desert and my Austins.


----------



## hunteradam2001 (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.mostwantedgamecalls.com/predatorcalls.php

What do you think about this brand of close reed calls?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunteradam2001 said:


> http://www.mostwantedgamecalls.com/predatorcalls.php
> 
> What do you think about this brand of close reed calls?


I've never seen them before. I am not a huge fan of closed reed calls. I do most of my coyote hunting in the winter when its 0 or less for temp. However, I do have a few closed reeds just to keep my options open in case I want to use one. I have the Sceery ap-3 and a dan thompson one.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> Go buy a Sceery AP-3 Jackrabbit in distress they are the best for freezing up in my opinon ( another problem with closed reed calls)


I have always liked the sound the Sceery AP3 produces, but like Brad has stated they freeze up quite easily when the temp is below 32 degrees.

I have since switched to the Sceery AP7 Open Reed Predator. This call will produce sound similar to the Sceery AP3, but is more versatile and will produce way more sounds once you master it.

About the only closed reed call I currently use occasionally is the Lohman / Circe 3 way adjustable call. This one has 3 reeds in it and the mouthpiece rotates to line up with one of the 3 reeds. The 3 reeds are suppsoed to simulate a mouse squeaker, cottontail type of pitch and jackrabbit type of pitch.

Larry


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

My own personal opinion is I like to use a good remote ( FoxPro ). You can put your own hand call sounds in it if you wish.

With the e-caller the big trick is the animal is not coming at you and that's a huge advantage when predator hunting. Hand calllers are moving all the time they are blowing on the call, a big disadvantage, plus the fact they can freeze up.

Another advantage is a hand caller can not make all the sounds that a good e-caller can, nor can a hand call make real sounds.

Nothing wrong with using hand calls only if that's what you want to do and alot of guys do. I use them myself now and then, but they are not my primary calling tool.

I also prefer closed reed calls over open reeds, probably because that's what I started off with, for howling open reeds of course.

Bottom line, don't limit your bag of tricks to just one type of call, have them all just in case. In time you'll settle down to the ones you like the best......Good luck.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess my I perfer to use hand held calls. I like Randy Andersons Hot Dog and Lil Dog. After hunting last weeked in the brutal wind and cold conditions these calls never froze up once. I was very impressed with them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

Did you use your hotdog for any distress sounds? I used my Dan Thompson's Red Desert Moutpiece a little for distress that day. Hopefully I was cutting into the wind enough.


----------

